# My first Label design



## Conquistadude (Jan 5, 2009)

My friend and I were thinking of making a Cinnamon Mead, and seeing as how I am bored out of my mind I made a label for it...tell me what you think.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Where is it!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 5, 2009)

had to re-upload it because it was BIG


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Love it, what is Asgaro?


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 5, 2009)

DANG!! Red/Black together is my favorite color... Great Label~


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 5, 2009)

Asgard. the D looks like an O with that font.

It basically the Viking version of Mount Olympus. Its where Odin and the other Viking gods lived. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asgard


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool! I do that quite often, I think of a wine and make the label before I even start the wine!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and my little girl at my mother in law house for a week. and I am bored out of my mind. so I made this. and I am going to make another one...right...................................NOW. back in a bit lol.


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 6, 2009)

i like that. kicks arse.

get that other label up!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice looking label.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 6, 2009)

Lookin Good! I dig that dark look. Well done!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Here is another Mead. Its based on the same Idea of Vikings, so that is why the style is kinda the same, but it for a blueberry Mead, hence blue.







Guide To Valhalla


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 7, 2009)

I like it con, but you most certainley gotta do something with a bathtub, you got to!!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 7, 2009)

lol...you and the bathtub I swear.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup! Blue and black is my favorite combination. Another job well done!


----------



## Noontime (Jan 7, 2009)

Very striking labels. My only suggestion would be to enlarge the text a bit; they seem a bit diminutive...or maybe alter their color or shadow color to bring them out.

I bet they'll look fantastic on the bottle.


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah. I though the same thing about the text on this one.


----------



## Egham (Jan 7, 2009)

Great label. Make something and use it!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2009)

Both are great labels!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 8, 2009)

Egham said:


> Great label. Make something and use it!



we will be soon. we just got another 5gal carboy and we heard about a local place that sells fresh, uncooked, no preservative honey. like it still has part of the honeycomb and even bees in it. so we are going to check that out.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2009)

My labels are on my link below in my signature.


----------



## Manimal (Jan 8, 2009)

Good site and nice labels, too. You guys are making me feel like I've got to step up my game when it comes to labeling!!! I just use peel and stick computer labels with the basic info: variety, vintage, abv, etc. And to think, I went to school for fine art!! Maybe I'll do some nice labels for one of the batches I've got on the go at the moment. Does anyone know if you can get gummed paper at Staples/Office Depot?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2009)

Have never seen and Ive looked many times. I get mine at finevinewines.com


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 8, 2009)

I studied Graphic design in school. These only took a very short time. I don't completely like my 2nd one though. The ship doesn't make me think "Guide" and the letters are hard to read. I will most likely redo the one sometime. But I have lately hit a creative roadblock.


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm thinking of going with the name "V8 Vinyards"

with a label similar to this....

but not so computerish.......although i wouldnt mind having a computer like that.


----------

